# Donut Manufacturing 2.0



## tulowd (Jan 24, 2019)

The gift that keeps on giving. Some of the comments are priceless as well. Truly a mix of woodturning and artistry.....
no wonder I keep surfing for a wood lathe, right after the table saw I have no space for lol.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"Daaaaad; have you seen my pencil crayons? I've looked everywhere and can't find them..."


----------



## .220977 (Aug 15, 2019)

So cool. I've been seeing a lot of these videos lately on Facebook.
Are they using an epoxy resin?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I'd call it a _brilliant_ concept, but somebody would accuse me of punning...
It _is_ brilliant! How do folks think of this stuff???


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Here's another doughnut, built by a friend of mine. 

His name is Charlie Stickney and he also lives in North Carolina. He does mostly segmented turning, bowls, vases, urns, and doughnuts. The Klingspore Workshop, a woodworking chain store in NC, featured some of his projects on the cover of one of their catalogs last year.

Charley


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

WoodWorkerNewbie said:


> So cool. I've been seeing a lot of these videos lately on Facebook.
> Are they using an epoxy resin?


Yes it is a casting resin.


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

I’m still a green newcomer to this hobby, but I’ve learned a couple of things. This hobby seems to be two parts. 1-the craftsmanship/competency part. How well you can use the tools, assemble/make the project. 2-the artistic part. The imagination/inspiration of what, and how, to make something. I think I may be able to get competent on part 1, part 2, not a chance. This project was amazing.


----------



## ruterionas (Jul 2, 2020)

+1 :d


----------

